# toney blood?



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

anybody have any info on toney blood? i guess the line is off this dogg any info would be appreciated

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [18379] :: TONEY'S B-ATTITUDE


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I would love to know some more about this line too. I understand it's old school Colby and Carver blood??? Nice looking dogs.


----------

